
Android puzzle game - anjankumar
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gmail.pnsakanjankumar.HitchDots
======
datalist
* Phone, read phone status and identity

* Device ID & call information, read phone status and identity

No, thanks!

While not just as bad, full network access is also questionable. Sorry for the
blunt feedback, but an application should only use the minium set of
permissions it needs to provide its service.

~~~
anjankumar
Thank you for your feedback. I am a newbie in app developing. I might have
overlooked the permissions. Will rectify this.

~~~
datalist
Just noticed you already reduced the permissions, wonderful :). Will give it a
try shortly.

~~~
anjankumar
Thank you.

------
anjankumar
Hello guys, I'm Anjan, developer of this game. Connect all the black and white
dots alternatively by holding down the touch. As you progress, it gets harder
to connect all the dots. Check it out.

